# Lf gift trades



## Bathtub-Barracuda (Oct 15, 2020)

I’m a religious Pocket Camp player (I get very bored at work yknow  ) and I have a couple of gifts but no friends to send them to, and I would like to receive some as well. Especially the ones with fortune cookies on them.
I have to trade (for other gifts)
1 pastry gift +
1 stardust gift +
1 fiery gift +
3 lucky tangerine gifts +
1 trick or treat gift (Normal)
23 lucky tangerine gifts (normal)

if you wanna add me as friend to trade some gifts hmu!! :’D

(I’m not entirely sure if this is how the gift thing works but I’m assuming so lol)


----------



## GothiqueBat (Oct 15, 2020)

hey there! 

I'm a free to play player so I hardly get any gifts from animals, but I do have 1 of the trick or treat gift+ ones that has a cookie in.
 I feel a bit awkward about sending gifts to people I've added randomly , especially since some do send gifts back and others don't. 

I'd happily trade my trick or treat gift+ for one of your + ones if you'd want to? 
-though I do think we'd have to trade 3 normal gifts first before the + ones (at least that's the error message that comes up when I try to send it to people)

So if you'd be up for doing that I'd need a bit of time to get some more normal gifts to trade first but my ID is 3943-4970-270


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda (Oct 15, 2020)

GothiqueBat said:


> hey there!
> 
> I'm a free to play player so I hardly get any gifts from animals, but I do have 1 of the trick or treat gift+ ones that has a cookie in.
> I feel a bit awkward about sending gifts to people I've added randomly , especially since some do send gifts back and others don't.
> ...


Oh I didn’t know you had to trade normal gifts first 0’: I’ll add you though and try to send some normal gifts out first. Which gift did you want btw?


----------



## GothiqueBat (Oct 15, 2020)

Bathtub-Barracuda said:


> Oh I didn’t know you had to trade normal gifts first 0’: I’ll add you though and try to send some normal gifts out first. Which gift did you want btw?



Would the fiery gift+ be okay?


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda (Oct 15, 2020)

GothiqueBat said:


> Would the fiery gift+ be okay?


Sure that’s fine!! Also forgive me for sounding like a total newbie, but how do I add you? I’ve never really reached out like this before ^^;
My friend ID is 5768 8068 259 if you wanna try adding me


----------



## GothiqueBat (Oct 15, 2020)

Bathtub-Barracuda said:


> Sure that’s fine!! Also forgive me for sounding like a total newbie, but how do I add you? I’ve never really reached out like this before ^^;
> My friend ID is 5768 8068 259 if you wanna try adding me


thank you very much!

and ah dont worry, in the bottom right corner theres a social button > bottom right of the thing it opens theres an icon with the word search, click that, scroll down to where it says enter an ID and yeah.

I've added you, to accept it should be in the same menu as adding but click requests instead if ID 

To send gifts too, its the icon above search


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda (Oct 16, 2020)

GothiqueBat said:


> thank you very much!
> 
> and ah dont worry, in the bottom right corner theres a social button > bottom right of the thing it opens theres an icon with the word search, click that, scroll down to where it says enter an ID and yeah.
> 
> ...


Oh okay for sure!! Alright well I didn’t know I had to send out 30 regular gifts so I’ll definitely get back to you when I’m ready to send a plus gift!!


----------



## SenpaiPuppy (Oct 16, 2020)

Heya, My FC is 0145-8431-703, I am also a Free to Play Player.
I Tend to Play Alot During School and Home so I'm Pretty Much an Active Player.
I Try to Help People out in Many Events as I can and With their Quarries!
We can Always Chat for Abit.


----------

